

Clouds, what are they good for? - surfingdino
http://artymiak.com/clouds-what-are-they-good-for/

======
lmm
I don't think "simplifying" (aka removing) our choice of servers is an
advantage.

There is one clear sharp line that separates cloud from non-cloud hosting: can
you deploy (and undeploy) new servers via an API? If so, it's a cloud; if not,
it's not. This also tells you when you should be using a cloud services.

